# Facebook page member projects



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone who is interested in having one of their projects showcased on our new facebook page, feel free to let me know. Just post the picture that you would like posted on this thread, with a description that you would like added to your picture and I would be more than happy to post them in the "members projects" album for you.
At the moment, we are posting the picture of the project, who made it (username or your real name if you wish) and a short story about it. Let me know if you want a project posted. For now guys, let's stick to one project per user just to keep it fair.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2012)

TV Credenza
Kathie needed a cabinet for the TV-DVD and our overly large collection of movies. She drew what she wanted and here it is Walnut is all from same tree with maple inlay- Fun project.

[attachment=10515]


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Sorry Ken I put 3 pictures there before I seen this :dash2::dash2:



Not a problem Roy. 
The projects are awesome. Besides, I just checked and you posted your pictures on the wall. Nothing wrong with that. I'm referring to the album entitled members projects. Anyone can post on the wall at any time.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> TV Credenza
> Kathie needed a cabinet for the TV-DVD and our overly large collection of movies. She drew what she wanted and here it is Walnut is all from same tree with maple inlay- Fun project.



The picture is now in the album Mike. Thanks for contributing!!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't Facebook, but feel free to post any photos I post here on the FB page. I think Kevin was going to put a bowl I made on there, so you've probably got all of my stuff you need. Just know going forward that I don't object to you using any of my stuff if you are hard up for photos.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > TV Credenza
> ...



No Ken, Thank you for your work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I don't Facebook, but feel free to post any photos I post here on the FB page. I think Kevin was going to put a bowl I made on there, so you've probably got all of my stuff you need. Just know going forward that I don't object to you using any of my stuff if you are hard up for photos.



Yes Dave, there is already a FBE bowl turned by you in the member's projects. 
Thanks for the contribution to the album. It's a gorgeous bowl.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 11, 2012)

I've moved this thread over to the chat room where I thought that it may receive more traffic.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey out there we need to keep bumping this thread. Lets get some more pictures on there. Knifes- bangles-hint hint.  maybe some turnings pens. Pictures men and women we need pictures- I hope I am not being too subtle.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Is there a way I can put a ''woodbarter link'' on our FB page.
> Me Tecno challenged :wacko1:



You cannot be any worse then I-I am the original computer Yutz!!!!


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 12, 2012)

Here are a few cribbage boards I've done. 

Top View

[attachment=10553]

Bottom


[attachment=10549]



[attachment=10550]



[attachment=10551]



[attachment=10552]



[attachment=10554]



[attachment=10555]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone both admins and members who are contributing to the WB FB page, I really appreciate the efforts.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the photos everyone. They are now posted in the album. As for Rob, I think you misunderstood me. I don't need pictures posted on the wall, I need photos that I can fill the "members projects" photo album with. You wont be able to post in that album, but I can post in that album for you. If there is any project that you are proud of and wish to share them in this album, please post them here on this thread with a little write up and I will be sure to post them for you.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2012)

I just looked at the WB FB page for the first time in a while and all I can say is WOW! I didn't even recognize it. I don't know if it's Ken in Canada or Ken in Colorado or a combo but thank you to whomever is making our page look so good. The comments you/y'all are making are awesome. 

_Our family is growing and so is our Facebook page. Rome wasn't built in a day, but if it were made of wood, it would have looked a lot better. Hang tight, there's more to come._



And the images etc. fantastic. Thanks guys. Y'all rock and thanks to those FBers contributing content also.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread because I want to hear from you guys. I've been contacting some members periodically to ask for permission to post their projects in the Woodbarter's member projects album on facebook. If there is anyone here that would like to see one of their project posted in this album, post your photo with a description of the piece on this thread and I will be sure to upload it to Facebook. Thanks for your co operation guys. The album has a ton of great looking work in it, but there is always more to share.


----------

